# electronic crossovers



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

How important is having bandpass control when building an HLCD system? It seems a lot of crossovers don't have this capability, can I just rely on midrange rolloff?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

If you are trying to build a sound quality system you want bandpass capability for the midbass and it must cover the proper frequency range.

I would suggest going with DSP over old analog. If you want to keep it simple use the Pioneer P99rs


----------

